
The Encryption Debate Is Over – Dead at the Hands of Facebook - giancarlostoro
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/07/26/the-encryption-debate-is-over-dead-at-the-hands-of-facebook/
======
giancarlostoro
From the article:

> In Facebook’s vision, the actual end-to-end encryption client itself such as
> WhatsApp will include embedded content moderation and blacklist filtering
> algorithms. These algorithms will be continually updated from a central
> cloud service, but will run locally on the user’s device, scanning each
> cleartext message before it is sent and each encrypted message after it is
> decrypted.

> The company even noted that when it detects violations it will need to
> quietly stream a copy of the formerly encrypted content back to its central
> servers to analyze further, even if the user objects, acting as true
> wiretapping service.

> Facebook’s model entirely bypasses the encryption debate by globalizing the
> current practice of compromising devices by building those encryption
> bypasses directly into the communications clients themselves and deploying
> what amounts to machine-based wiretaps to billions of users at once.

Seems like Facebook wants to live true to Life Invader. It doesn't matter that
they use End to End Encryption from Signal / Open Whisper Systems (whatever
they're called these days), there's no telling what they will flag through
WhatsApp to be forwarded in plaintext.

------
andrerm
Privacy is a lost cause for the masses. Government don't what privacy for
citizens, corporations don't what privacy for consumers and ordinary people
are being misled.

Thing is, criminals will always have privacy because encryption will always be
there. But ordinary honest people will not have the right.

And big tech will just be surveiling me talking to my wife and kids.

